# Mitsubishi Turbos



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Technical Information | MITSUBISHI HEAVY INDUSTRIES ENGINE＆TURBOCHARGER Hopefully this helps a little with wanting to add me power. && transmission 6T35 to handle up to 250 Nm engine torque (delete comment plz posted on wrong) post.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> Technical Information | MITSUBISHI HEAVY INDUSTRIES ENGINE＆TURBOCHARGER Hopefully this helps a little with wanting to add me power. && transmission 6T35 to handle up to 250 Nm engine torque (delete comment plz posted on wrong) post.


i can’t believe that mitsu is making shitty turbos for 2 reasons, they been making turbos and installing them on there cars for years, second what pisses me off is that my turbo in my 13 1.4 stick has a mitsu turbo and it’s junk, and mitsu is pretty well known for having some of the best turbos factory or aftermarket


----------

